# Just had to share my lucky find



## Luckyprincess (May 16, 2021)

So they are closing the local supermarket in my town to put up a Tesla dealership (only in NJ folks 🙄) 
Anyway, everything is deeply discounted because they close this week. Im new to prepping and followed advice I got here and was able to buy two carts filled with canned goods, dry rice and beans, non perishables, spices and lots of other stuff for my pantry for just $88. 
Just had to share that small victory. Hate losing our local store though.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

These days, a t-shirt bag or two alone is a c-note. A whole cart full for that is a steal.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Go back and take advantage of the situation. If the store is closing for good don't forget to ask about shelves and racks also. For those prices I'd fill the 1 ton a couple times.


----------



## Luckyprincess (May 16, 2021)

Chipper said:


> Go back and take advantage of the situation. If the store is closing for good don't forget to ask about shelves and racks also. For those prices I'd fill the 1 ton a couple times.


Great idea!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Shelves are your friend. I'd take out a loan if the prices was right.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I got all excited! You said "the Tesla dealership." I thought you elbowed a brand new car...

Did you ever think about going back?


----------



## Luckyprincess (May 16, 2021)

The Tourist said:


> I got all excited! You said "the Tesla dealership." I thought you elbowed a brand new car...
> 
> Did you ever think about going back?


Lol I wish! Going back today!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Great score!!
Where we live there are three small towns nearby.
Each has only one grocery store.
Not counting Dollar General.
Don’t laugh, out here in fly over country sometimes Dollar General is the best place to grocery shop. They have even begun to add small fresh produce sections to select stores.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Awesome! Couldn't hardly get a can of beans down in MA with 88 buckaroos. 
And @rice paddy daddy I admit to using dollar general for groceries myself even tho I have other options.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Wow! @Luckyprincess, congrats to you!

As for DG, yes, there is one here in this small town and I do get canned goods there. They are actually pretty good (corn, green beans, beanie weanies, etc) and a bit cheaper than the grocery store across the street. As for produce? Wow! I would love if they started carrying that here.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

In my little town, Dollar General IS the grocery store. Most things are inexpensive and less than top quality but I’ve never had a serious complaint about the quality or price. I guess it just fits my lifestyle just fine.


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Done plenty of shopping at DG myself, and yes it's very nice when they get produce. Sometimes if they quit carrying something you can later find it at Dollar Tree. We had this happen with the Comfort Creek chicken and dumplings that we switched to when the Sweet Sue brand went downhill and got skimpy with the chicken.

Don't be afraid to check DT. I've found a couple real gems there although if you find something you really like you need to stock up fast because sometimes they don't carry things for long. Found this out the hard way about 5 years ago when I found "sardine tins" of skinless smoked salmon fillets. I bought a couple in the interest of trying something different to add variety and it was really good on crackers. My wife started using it in cheeseballs. I only make it to one every few months but I grabbed a half dozen each trip, but they were only there for my next 2 trips and I haven't found them anywhere since.


----------



## Luckyprincess (May 16, 2021)

Im in a nj suburb so luckily we have 3 other big grocery stores within a mile but this one i could actually walk to. And we have a lot of seniors here so it was really convenient for them. We do have a little community coach that will shuttle seniors to markets for free so at least they have that. 
Our DG store is always packed though! You can find lots of good stuff there.


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm glad that they have a way for the seniors to get to the store. Living rural if we couldn't drive we would be at the mercy of family of which we don't have many around here, or the people who drive the Amish which would get expensive fast since it's 45-60 miles to any good sales or a Walmart or Mejiers. My truck gets 12 miles to the gallon now, but we don't go on a shopping trip until there are enough sales to make it worth it. No big deal now, but on a SS income if a person still had a mortgage or paid rent I can see having to pay for a ride being a major concern.


----------

